# Dankschreiben an den Sohn für einen schönen Urlaub



## DER SCHWERE (12 Juni 2012)

​


----------



## Padderson (12 Juni 2012)

und die können noch froh sein, daß es keine Facebook Party war


----------



## comatron (14 Juni 2012)

Nur eine Frau dabei - und die war wahrscheinlich auch noch lesbisch. Ich versteh die Jugend nicht mehr.


----------



## fredclever (14 Juni 2012)

Danke dafür.


----------



## Punisher (15 Juni 2012)

lol


----------



## LuigiHallodri (15 Juni 2012)

Da kann Jan-Thomas nix dafür, denn laut:
"Zumindest diese jungen Leute stammen vom Schwein ab",
sind seine Eltern ja selbst Schweine... 

:thx:


----------



## BlueLynne (16 Juni 2012)

hätte gerne mitgeholfen .... :thx:


----------

